

Quebec's Preoccupation With French Is Limiting Its Startup Scene - jrs99
http://mashable.com/2014/01/30/montreal-tech-industry/

======
jonrx
I'm a baby of the law 101. I learned French because my parents couldn't send
to me English school. Living in Montreal, I can say there is a huge difference
between where I work (right accross McGill University) and where I live (a few
metro/subway stations east). Downtown Montreal is fully bilingual. The more
you go East, the "francophone-er" it gets. The neighboors all have their
distinct vibe and it's very impressive how walking half an hour will bring you
into a culturally different part of the city.

I see Montreal in a completely different light than what is exposed in the
article : the community is vibrant, everybody is very warm and welcoming. IMHO
speaking French is a great perk if you want to discover Montreal (and the rest
of Quebec :-) ), but the hatred is mostly an attitude thing : history classes
are heavily skewed on the separation between "Haut Canada" and "Bas Canada"
and the whole "speak white" period. Let's add that Harper doesn't really help
bringing the Country together. If you try to speak French and struggle, you
will most of the time be answered in English. The key word is "try" : language
is a sensitive spot over here, so a little effort goes a very long way.

There was an indirect answer from the community to this article :
[http://wearemtltech.ca/](http://wearemtltech.ca/) (and it's in both English
and French)

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
"No word for entrepreneur", blah blah blah. Good on Quebec.

